# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέος και ωραίος στην παρέα

## manosmili

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας! Ειμαι νεος στην παρεα και θα ηθελα και γω να μοιραζομαι μαζι σας τις στιγμες μου με τα πουλακια μου. Αν και αυτη τιν στιγμη εχω ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια σκοπευω να αποκτησω και καναρινια σιγουρα διοτι τα λατρευω!  :Happy:   :Happy:  Θα στειλω φωτο με το ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια που εχω να τα δειτε και εσεις! 
ξεκιναει σιγα σιγα και η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης και φανταζομαι αυτο το fοrum θα γεμισει κοσμο σε λγο καιρο! :Party0016:   :Anim 25:

----------


## NickKo

Καλως ηρθες , να χαιρεσαι τα ζενπρακια σου .. εχουν τη φαση του κ αυτα με ωραια τιριβισματα .. καλη αρχη και στο φορουμ και στην αναπαραγωγικη σου χρονια .... θα σου προτεινα να κανεις μια περιηγηση στο φορουμ για αρχη θα βρεις πολλα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα για πολλα θεμματα .. διαμορφωση του κλουβιου τους, διατροφη , διατροφικη προετοιμασια (απαραιτητη για μια επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη) , και προληπτικα μετρα αντιμετωπισης διαφορων εισβολων στο χωρο , παρασιτων , αποφυγη υψηλων θερμοκρασιων, καταστασεις που δημιουργουν στρες στα πουλια , φωτισμο τους , θεση του κλουβιου ,καθημερινη φροντιδα κ  καθαριοτητα κ γ την αναπαραγωγη .. οτι χρειαστεις εδω ρωτας ανετος και ωραιος  καλη διαμονη 

HelloWorld

----------


## Soulaki

Καλως ορισες, και εσυ, και τα ομορφα φιλαρακια σου.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πανέμορφα πουλάκια , καλώς ήλθες και καλή συνέχεια . Το κλουβάκι έχει ένα θέμα .

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθατε! !!

----------


## panos70

καλώς ήλθες στην παρεα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κι άλλα ζεμπράκια στην παρέα;;!! Τέλεια! Καλώς μας ήρθες και εσύ και οι κόρνες σου!! Ελπίζουμε να μην μας στερήσεις φωτογραφίες από τα στρουμπουλά μωράκια όταν αυτά γεννηθούν!  :Party0003:

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς όρισες και από εμένα!

----------


## manosmili

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια και καλησπερα σας εννοειται θα υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες στην συνεχεια ! σιγουρα εχω διαβασεια αρκετα (σιγουρα οχι οσα χρειαζεται) αρθα σε αυτο το φορουμ για τα ζεμπρακια και οποιαδηποτε απορια προκυψει θα εκφραστει.

Καλησπερα Γιαννη, τι προβλημα βλεπεις στο κλουβι ?

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες και να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου!!! Έχει να πέσει κόρνα!! 

Το κλουβακι έχει σκουριάσει και και θα πρέπει να το αντικαταστησεις. Η σκουριά είναι τοξική για τα πουλιά, υπάρχει κίνδυνος δηλητηρίασης.

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα και απο μενα,θα συμφωνησω με τον Γιαννη και Χρυσα το κλουβι ειναι γεματο με σκουρια,το να εχει μερικα σημεια (εκει που δεν φτανουν τα πουλια)νταξει δεν εγινε και τιποτα σε ολους συμβαινει αλλα εδω εχουμε ενα κλουβι γεματο.ειναι τοξικο για ολα τα πτηνα,μπορει να μην ειχες προβλημα μεχρι στιγμης αλλα στο μελλον θα εχεις σιγουρα πραγματα.αλλαξε το πριν κανουν γεννα
επισης εχεις παρα πολλες πατηθρες μεσα στο κλουβι,την πρασσινη που ειναι ψηλα βγαλτην(ειναι κοντα στο νερο-εκει που τρωνε)  ,την ξυλινη βαλτην οπως και τις αλλες,επισης θα σου ελεγα οτι την πατηθρα που εχεις στην φωλια να την βγαλεις και αυτην,δεν χρειαζονται τοσες πολλες,ασε τα πουλια να γυμναστουν λιγο.την εφημεριδα που εχεις στον πατο του κλουβιου την βγαζεις και βαζεις χαρτι κουζινας(το μελανι ειναι τοξικο για τα πουλια αμα το φανε).σε πηρα απο τα μουτρα λιγο καλυτερα να εισαι ετοιμος για τα μικρα παρα να χασεις κανα μικρο  ::  να τα χαιρεσαι,τις μικρες κορνιτσες οπως λεει και η κωνσταντινα-captainhemo  ::

----------


## manosmili

Οκ παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ δεν περίμενα να έχω θέμα με την σκουριά αφού δεν είναι παπαγαλάκια. .  Σκεφτόμουν ήδη να αγοράσω καινούριο Κλουβί αλλά έχω σκαλωνει σε δύο και δεν μπορώ να διαλέξω.  Θα το παραγγείλω το συντομότερο γτ ο φιλαράκος έχεις σχεδόν φτιάξει την φωλιτσα!
Οπότε με το καινούριο Κλουβί απλά μετακινήσεις την φωλιά η πρέπει να την φτιάξει από την αρχή??

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μάνο καλημέρα , συγγνώμη αλλά τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου . Το κλουβάκι μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα λόγω σκουριάς . Είδα το συζήτησες και με τα παιδιά . Εάν γεννήσει το ζευγάρι μην τα πειράξεις , απλά να το δεις μην το θεωρήσεις μηδαμινό θέμα. Καλή συνέχεια φίλε μου .

----------


## manosmili

Δεν έχουν γεννήσει ακόμα έχουν φτιάξει την φωλιά. Να μην τους αλλάξω Κλουβί? Παράγγειλα ήδη το καινούριο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εγώ δεν θα τα ενοχλούσα τώρα . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι και καποιο καινουργιο , ετσι κι αλλιως για τα μικρα . Οταν θα τελειωσουν με την αναπαραγωγη αυτη και απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα , κανεις μια μεταφορα σε ολα στη νεα κλουβα , βρισκεις μη τοξικη βαφη για το αλλο , το ετοιμαζεις και μεταφερεις σε νεα θεση τα μικρα , ενω τους γονεις τους κρατας στη θεση που ειναι τωρα , με το νεο κλουβι . Πριν το βαψεις , καθαρισε το με χλωρινη . Ψεκασε  παχυρευστη και αστην καποιες ωρες .Μερος του κλουβιου θα καθαρισει .Εχει σκουρια αλλα εχει και λερωματα που εχουν απλα σκληρυνει και δεν βγαινουν ετσι . Το σημαντικο ειναι να βρεις καλη βαφη .Δεν πρεπει να μεινει ετσι αλλα δεν δειχνει εντελως για πεταμα

----------


## manosmili

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Jk21! θα τα αφησω προς το παρον εκει και βλεπουμε.. σιγουρα το κλουβι δεν ειναι για πεταμα οποτε θα ψαξω μια βαφη και θα προσπαθησω να ξανακανω κατοικησιμο!

----------


## jk21

Να γινεται ομως συχνη παρατηρηση , μην τυχον ξεκινησουν τη συνηθεια του τσιμπηματος στα καγκελα , γιατι τοτε η αμεση αλλαγη , θα γινει επιτακτικη .Η τοξικωση θα ειναι υπαρκτα αμεσος κινδυνος

----------


## manosmili

Καλημερα παιδιά ήθελα να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση.  Έχω το κλουβί με τα πουλακια σε ένα δωμάτιο που μπαίνω μόνο εγώ λίγες ωρες δεν τα ενοχλεί κάνεις άλλος και είναι μπροστά στην μπαλκονοπορτα την οποία ανοίγω κάθε πρωί και κλείνω όταν πέσει ο ήλιος. Είναι εντάξει??

----------


## amastro

Αν υπάρχει αρκετό φως κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας 
και δεν ενοχλούνται από φώτα την νύχτα, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Μια χαρά ακούγεται.

----------


## manosmili

Αλλαξα τον πατο απο την εφημεριδα οπως μου ειπατε και εβαλα χαρτι κουζινας και το σκιζει σε ροδελες ο αρσενικος και το βαζει στην φωλια τωρα. ειναι ενταξει το χαρτι να υπαρχει μεσα στην φωλια ?

----------


## manosmili

Σήμερα του έβαλα και μαρούλι και χτίζει στην φωλιά και το μαρούλι ο κύριος.  Έχει ακόμα λίγο νήμα στην φωλιά και βαμβάκι του έχω δώσει σε μικρά μικρά κομματάκια

----------


## NickKo

Μονο μη τ βαραει ο ηλιος πολλες ωρες στη μπαλκονοπορτα μπροστα γτ θα σκασουν απο τη ζεστη (ετσι την ειχα πατησει και αν δεν το προλαβαινα να το πιασω να το βαλω κατω απο τη βρυση το χα χασει .. εμενα το βαρουσε φαντασου απο τς 10.00 - 13.00 ), ειδικα τωρα π σιγα σιγα κανει ολο και πιο πολυ ζεστη .. αν δν τ βαραει απευθειας ο ηλιος ή για λιγο εισαι κομπλε ..

HelloWorld

----------


## manosmili

Οχι νικο δεν τα βλεπει ο ηλιος απευθειας πανω απο 10 λεπτα ουτε αερας γιαυτο τα εχω βαλει εκει. 
το πρωι κανει ζεστη εδω στην ιεραπετρα και το βραδυ αλλαζει η εποχη απο την υγρασια

----------


## NickKo

Κ γω κρητη ειμαι γ αυτο το ειπα .. γτ καπου προχθες τα βαρουσε και θυμηθηκα που ειχα παθει αυτο προπερυσι και λεω κατσε ν τ αλλαξω μερια ..
Τωρα γ τ χαρτι π λες δν νμζω να υπαρχει προβλημα .. εκτος αν το τρωνε .. εμενα απλα το κοβουν .. τα παπαγαλακια το θρυμματιζουν αλλα κ παλι δε το τρωνε ουτε αυτα .. αν παρατηρησεις κτ τετοιο προσπαθησε να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με το πατο ( και γενικα θα το συνιστουσα να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με το πατο του κλουβιου να υπαρχει καποια αποσταση ισως με καποια σχαρα .. ) 

HelloWorld

----------

